# Is this worth buying?



## Godslayer (Dec 29, 2014)

I am looking to buy my first stones, I would like to buy a basic set, as a general rule I would like to avoid combo stones and Natural stones(I really have 0 idea how they work and they generally cost more) The set seems to include everything I would want, I currently want to bring one german knife back from the dead, and bump up my more recent purchases. I am located in canada, if anyone has any better recommendations please let me know.

The set I am looking at is 189 and contains the following

Beston 500
Bester 1.2K
Suehiro Rika 5K
20X Loupe
Deburring Block
Black Sharpie
Universal Stone Holder
140 Grit Diamond Plate


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Should be a great starting point.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 29, 2014)

Those 3 stones are the core set of many sharpeners here. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 29, 2014)

You would be hard pressed to find a more recommended set of stones than that! Not just for beginners either, a solid set servicing many steels. Is the 140 plate an atoma? If so, killer deal.


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 29, 2014)

It doesnt say, im going to order it now regardless thanks


----------



## jimbob (Dec 29, 2014)

Still decent deal. Happy sharpening!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

No chance it's an atoma at that price, the felt is probably worthless, but still a decent price for the set. Has to be a cktg special--Dave's set with some loose felt and a sharpie.


----------



## lucabrasi (Dec 29, 2014)

The flattening plate will not be an atoma. It will be the cheap Chinese plate, which will work. Not great, will stick and grind slow, but will serve its purpose.


----------



## daveb (Dec 29, 2014)

A good set of stones, was my first set. Though I would be more inclined to buy from

http://www.japaneseknifesharpenings...ore-Set-of-Sharpening-Stones-p/set1dmcore.htm

Shipping to Canada is way harder than it needs to be and should be part of your decision.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 29, 2014)

If it's a pain to get them off Dave, Lee Valley is always a good option:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=67088&cat=1,43072,67175

Check out these stones.


----------



## Ruso (Dec 29, 2014)

Honestly, shipping from US will be costly + add custom Fees since all this stones are made in Japan. Otherwise it looks like a good price.
Besides Lee Valley as pointed by Lefty, you can order from Japanese outlets. Their shipping is cheaper then from US (say Hurray to USPS and Canada Post) and they can put lower price on the packaging slip to avoid custom fees.
Few that I am aware of:
MetalMaster: http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/
JapanWoodWorker: http://www.japanwoodworker.com/category/HT141-01/sharpening-stones.aspx
BlueWay has some: http://stores.ebay.com/BluewayJapan/WHETSTONE-/_i.html?_fsub=20320405


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 29, 2014)

So what I have to decide is if a stone holder, cheap diamond plate and 20X Loupe is worth $50 I would rather buy from dave as he is an administrator on this site and I need the browny points


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

I would slowly add things as needed and buy good ones rather than thrown in add-ons. A nice diamond plate is good to have while a not so good one will get replaced and therefore paid for twice...if it's tacked on for fifty is likely not worth more than twenty

The stones are solid and I don't know about the brownie points, but I'd just feel better buying from Dave.


----------



## daveb (Dec 29, 2014)

Loupe is approx $5 on amazon.


----------



## Talim (Dec 29, 2014)

I never use the loupe that came with mine. The rika didn't came with the base like on Dave's. Spend a little more and buy an atoma diamond plate instead.


----------



## Ruso (Dec 29, 2014)

> stone holder, cheap diamond plate and 20X Loupe is worth $50



Universal stone holder + decent diamond plate will run more than $50.
Stone holder is not too important. Pretty much anything with damp cloth can be used as one. 
Diamond plate for flattening is a great thing, much better then alternatives (sandpaper/drywall screen). I would buy one right away. Jon, at JKI have a decent one for ~$60 if you are not afraid of shipping+taxes from US.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

What Ruso said makes sense--I use Jon's flattening plate and it is excellent for the money. The plate that comes with the set posted is likely not "decent."


----------



## lucabrasi (Dec 29, 2014)

The plate that comes with the set works just fine. There are better, and I have replaced it with a DMT. I will likely replace that with an Atoma. If you aren't a nutcase like myself, it can maintain your stones just fine. 

But, you're asking the question here. Good chance you'll eventually get coaxed by the prospect of something better. I should have just gotten the Atoma from the start.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

Luca, no offense but if you upgraded to a dmt that doesn't speak so well about the quality of the original...


----------



## lucabrasi (Dec 29, 2014)

My only claim is that it does the job. It will indeed flatten your stones. It will take longer, and be less pleasurable to work with, but the stone will be ground down and flattened. 

What is your problem with the DMT?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

lucabrasi said:


> My only claim is that it does the job. It will indeed flatten your stones. It will take longer, and be less pleasurable to work with, but the stone will be ground down and flattened.
> 
> What is your problem with the DMT?




They wear out too quickly...they do a fine job until then.


----------



## lucabrasi (Dec 29, 2014)

Agreed there all the way.


----------

